# new slant on cooling



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/en/oelbilder.html


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i wouldn't call this a new slant.

Mr. Cray of Cray Supercomputers was doing this long long ago.

it's definately a neat way to cool a machine though, and i bet it stays nice and cool.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i'd never seen it before and thoughts were why are'nt the sparks flying


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Nothing conductive in vegetable oil I don't think (I'm assuming it's some kind of food oil...otherwise wouldn't it be black?)

That would be a disgusting computer to do upgrades on.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah it would be a mess.

i think cray used 100% silicone oils, but i'm not sure, but yeah, anything non-conductive would work.

this includes automatic transmission fluid, it's kinda reddish, and it smells bad, but it has really good thermal properties

the downside is that automatic transmission fluid would possibly eat things.

makes me want to try it.

EDIT: now that i think about it, i think cray used liquid nitrogen flowing over the circuts.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

mmm...liquid nitrogen. But wouldn't that just evaporate over time? I think to modify an air conditioner to pump cold fluid through a pipe and to run that through the oil would be more efficient.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ha it says that its vegetable oil i cant believe it.


EDIT: found another picture 

http://www.techreport.com/etc/2005q1/txgf/aquarium.jpg

and some info on what it is exactly, it is a dielectric oil, a mineral oil that is non conductive.

ill have to find some mineral oil to those properties and do some testing on old mashines. you said trans fluid is non conductive also? so ill try that too.

testing begins the next weekend wish me luck haha


----------

